# help tortise sleeping under the heat lamp all the time



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi is it normal for a tortise to sleep under the heat lamp all the time ? 

He is sleeping there during the day and all night is that normal or will he get too hot or burn ?

He has a hide but he is not sleeping in it should I move him and put him in his hide away from the heat lamp I am really concerned .

Please help


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2015)

Post a pic of the enclosure and give us all your temps and what you are reading those temps with. I'm guessing things are probably too cold. Be sure to measure temps at tort level and with a realiable source, not one of those cheap puck like temp and humdity gauges. Also what is the humidity?


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok warm end 30.1 c and basking is 35.1 c
And cool end is 22.7 c

Using a temp gun

Humidity is 40


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok here is pics my husband is just finishing of his new enclouser with he will be going into in the next week or so with is a lot bigger than this one


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2015)

Post a pic of e closure. Is it a large enough enclosure that she can be in the warmer end without having to be under the basking bulb? Maybe try bumping up the cooler end just a bit and see if that helps? A pic would really help us though.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

I do have temp and humidity gage in enclouser but I also have a temp gun with is what I have checked with when I got the readings I put on here I use the temp gun every day


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

I could move her hide to the bottom end of the warmer end so he is not directly under the light do you think that might help ???


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 20, 2015)

What kind of bulb?


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Lyn W (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Juls Do you have a uvb tube in there as well or are you using the controller with the CHE?


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes got a uvb as well and also got the proper timer with keeps the temp the same so dos not get to hot or to cold and turns of the light at nigh


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 20, 2015)

Is the CHE on a thermostat too - to switch that on and off and keep temps even?


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes it is that's what I meant when said it can not get to hot or to cold have it set on the thermostat and I also keep checking the temp with the temp gun every day as well to make sure


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 20, 2015)

Those aren't the best temp and humidity gauges you have there. A good digital combined guage is often recommended.
What is your humidity Juls.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

I have getting his humidity up to 60 now but it keeps dropping to 40 I am finding hard to keep it up you got any ideas to keep it up


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 20, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Those aren't the best temp and humidity gauges you have there. A good digital combined guage is often recommended.
> What is your humidity Juls.


A combined gauge have you got a pic or like to show me please


----------

